# 3 more Paphs in bloom



## SlipperFan (Jun 21, 2007)

Paph. Yellow Tiger ((stonei x praestans)






Paph. Vipani (niveum x philippinense)





Paph. Druid Spring (primulinum 'lunar Glow' x druyi 'Bold Stripe')


----------



## Marco (Jun 21, 2007)

i love the yellow tiger!


----------



## gore42 (Jun 21, 2007)

They all look great, Dot! I love that high level of contrast  

- Matt


----------



## TADD (Jun 21, 2007)

That pouch on the Vipani is stunning!


----------



## Heather (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm voting for Druid Spring this time, sweet looking hybrid!


----------



## ohio-guy (Jun 21, 2007)

really nice!


----------



## Candace (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd love a small piece of that Vipani Dot, if you ever want to sell or trade a division. It's my favorite! My Yellow Tiger is in spike too.


----------



## Roy (Jun 21, 2007)

I vote for the Vipani. What a special site it is. I WANT ONE.:drool:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow great photos, who did you get the plants from?


----------



## Paul (Jun 22, 2007)

those primaries are truly fantastic, wooow!!!:drool::drool::drool::clap:


----------



## paphreek (Jun 22, 2007)

all very nice, as usual!:clap: I particularly like the stunning white pouch on the Druid Spring. The Vipanii has very good form.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 22, 2007)

Those are all superb, but the Yellow Tiger is to die for! :drool:


----------



## GuRu (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello Dot,

You are showing us three really beautiful hybrids - one more beauty than the other!!




But the best of all are your excellent photos - congrats!! 

Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## Ayreon (Jun 22, 2007)

Fantastic! Congratulatios!
Love all three of them.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 22, 2007)

Love the Yellow Tiger and Vipani!!! :drool:


----------



## ORG (Jun 22, 2007)

*Excellent pictures!!!*
The name for the cross between _stonei _X _praestans _is not correct. It was necessary to change the name because _Paph_. Yellow Tiger was in truth _platyphyllum _with _praestans _(_glanduliferum_).
So this cross has just now no official name when I remember correctly.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2007)

ORG said:


> *Excellent pictures!!!*
> The name for the cross between _stonei _X _praestans _is not correct. It was necessary to change the name because _Paph_. Yellow Tiger was in truth _platyphyllum _with _praestans _(_glanduliferum_).
> So this cross has just now no official name when I remember correctly.
> 
> ...


Thanks Olaf. I actually have that noted in my records. But that's what is on the tag, so I felt I should keep it so for now. The question for me, then, is it really Yellow Tiger (platyphyllum x praestans) or is it stonei x praestans? With that tag, it could be either. From the photo, do you have an opinion, Olaf?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2007)

Where purchased?

Yellow Tiger is from Taylor Orchids.
Druid Spring is from Porter's Orchids (I think from Ratcliffe ultimately).
Vipani is from J & K Orchids.

Thanks, everyone. I love all three!

Candace -- the plant isn't big enough to divide, but I'll try to remember.


----------



## Candace (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks, Dot!


----------



## Carol (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes, that Paph Druid Spring is a keeper!


----------



## Gilda (Jun 23, 2007)

:clap::clap: All Beauties !! My fav is Vipani...gorgeous photos !


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 24, 2007)

Excellent all of them


----------



## MissMorbus (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow...they're all gorgeous! My favorite is the Druid Spring.:smitten:


----------

